# North Bay, Ontario - Calvin is Missing!!!!! (CALVIN IS HOME!!!)



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no  I hope the poor boy gets home safe!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

First thimg I would do is leave my socks behind, so he will stay in area. until I get back looking for him


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> bumping up


Bumping up to keep this in the forefront! Let's find Calvin!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

I have forwarded this to my parents who live in North Bay in the same area of town. I know there are few other North Bay members on the forum so hopefully they will see this too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping he finds his way home soon! I know there are a couple of relatively new members on here from NB area, I'll try and search to find out who they are... I think one of them goes by *GoldenSummer*. Maybe they can help or at least keep an eye out for Calvin!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

and *jasonkm* is another member from North Bay.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just checked Kijjiji to see if anyone found Calvin

heres a picture of him

Kijiji http://northbay.kijiji.ca/c-communi...in-Algonquin-Pinewood-area-W0QQAdIdZ215799516
Kijiji


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the Kijiji listing. Looks like there was a typo in the original post as the street the dog was lost on is McLaren Street and not McLean. McLaren Street is basically downtown and I can't imagine him not being found by someone who is probably already looking for his owner.



esSJay said:


> and *jasonkm* is another member from North Bay.


I sent an email to jasonkm with the details. He works nearby so maybe he will find him on his way to work.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The latest update is that Calvin is still missing. Here's hoping that he bunkered down for the night & will be found this morning. Thanks to everyone for your assistance. Razz wants his brother to get home safely!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gosh, I hope they find him soon. His owners must be mad with worry.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

I live in North Bay, I will keep my eyes open for him, I also am going to let my family and friends up here know.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

I just sent this to my wife who works with the government on 1st ave. She will forward it too as many co-workers as possible.
I've told my co-workers to keep an eye out as we are not far from that area.
Good luck!!

J.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably a silly question, but has the North Bay Humane Society been contacted?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I went to school in North Bay and have a few friends there (two, with Goldens!) I will pass this along as you never know where he could be -I hope he is found soon.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Bumping up!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

jasonkm said:


> Probably a silly question, but has the North Bay Humane Society been contacted?


I believe all the shelters,vets,radio stations, police have been notified ...this is such a sad event & I'm praying someone has Calvin & will do the right thing and try to find his owner ...


----------



## BEBE (Feb 3, 2009)

Gwen , What about calling the town , letting the street maintenance guys know might help as well. Also is there a firestation near bye? they are manned 24 /7 , also taxi drivers ??? ( Just a couple of thoughts) 

Hope he finds his way home safely soon


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

bumping up

Still hoping he's reunited with his family soon.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

What is Calvin's age??


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just under 2 yrs old. Born: *11/22/2008*

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=328282


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed that this boy finds his way home!


----------



## Skye's Mum (Feb 21, 2010)

I just posted the original note on Facebook as I have lots of friends in North Bay. 

Hoping that he is found and returned home soon.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Was Calvin wearing a collar that may be identifiable (colour, tags...)?

I find it hard to believe that someone hasn't been in contact with him in such a populated area, over the last 24 hours. Therefore, if he hasn't been reported, it may be wise to be looking closer at people with Golden's, rather than the dog alone.
You would hope that if someone found him they would do the right thing and contact one of the authorities.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvin was wearing a collar, sporting a flexileash & is tatooed in his ear.

North Bay is a new home for Calvin so he is not familiar with his surroundings. Apparently, his new family were being responsible pet owners & cleaning up his mess while out for a walk. The flexilead bounced into Calvin causing him to bolt. He was last seen with the flexilead bouncing into him - he was running to get rid of the lead - something that all of us can imagine happening to our dogs.

Just talked to Connie & no update. Here's hoping that he is safe & that the finders are looking for his family. Calvin is a BEAUTIFUL, neutered boy with a wonderful temperment but probably very scared due to his new surroundings.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Any & all assistance is most appreciated!

HELP BRING CALVIN HOME!!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

bumping up for Calvin! Hurry home soon!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sad, he must be terrified and of course his family distraught. Prayers that Calvin comes home safely and soon!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

bumping up!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoping to hear some good news very soon!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

bumping up... still nothing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Have flyers been posted in the area? Newspaper contacted? I'm worrying for this dog... hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

It is now posted in the local newpaper...

http://nugget.classifiedextra.ca/cgi-bin/ad/open.cgi?site=cxw&ad_id=36713725


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh, I hope he turns up soon. This sadly reminds me of last summer when Mr T went missing...


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

No luck on my part. I took a drive around the area this morning, and again about a half hour ago.
Will keep trying...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

jasonkm said:


> No luck on my part. I took a drive around the area this morning, and again about a half hour ago.
> Will keep trying...


Thanks, Jason! Your help is most appreciated!


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Any word on Calvin?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Sadly, no updates  Calvin is still missing. 

Please put this family & Calvin in your prayers.... amazing things do happen!


:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

I took Tex out for a ride last night around 8pm, and drove around that area for about 30 minutes. Unfortunately, nothing.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I posted the link and pictures on Molson's facebook page last night. Still hoping he is found soon. Is he microchipped too? Are flyers up all over the city? How about posting flyers and offering up a reward? He's _gotta_ be somewhere...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is wishing and hoping that his half brother has a safe return home  Poor boy<3


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this is truly every breeder/new owners nightmare! I always worry when I place older dogs that something such as this will happen  Hoping for good news very shortly...Prayers for all involved.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

The area he was lost in (and the area surrounding) is very residential with very little bush/trees. Unless he's found himself a great hiding spot, I find it very hard to believe that someone has not been in contact with him. There's just too many people walking around, sitting on their porch, etc, especially with the hot weather.
I don't know. I hate the thought of someone finding him and not reporting it, but I also hate the thought of him still out their on his own especially with the heat the last few days.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jasonkm said:


> The area he was lost in (and the area surrounding) is very residential with very little bush/trees. Unless he's found himself a great hiding spot, I find it very hard to believe that someone has not been in contact with him. There's just too many people walking around, sitting on their porch, etc, especially with the hot weather.
> I don't know. I hate the thought of *someone finding him and not reporting it*, but I also hate the thought of him still out their on his own especially with the heat the last few days.


That's what I'm thinking, too... having flyers up all over the place and offering up a reward will definitely help entice people to turn him in.

I'm SO happy to hear that he has been neutered - that would have been awful if he ended up in the hands of a puppy miller. :no: 

:crossfing Still hoping for good news soon. Thanks for doing all that to help find him, Jason... that's awfully kind of you! I wish I lived closer to help look.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

esSJay said:


> That's what I'm thinking, too... having flyers up all over the place and offering up a reward will definitely help entice people to turn him in.
> 
> I'm SO happy to hear that he has been neutered - that would have been awful if he ended up in the hands of a puppy miller. :no:
> 
> :crossfing Still hoping for good news soon. Thanks for doing all that to help find him, Jason... that's awfully kind of you! I wish I lived closer to help look.


I agree that a reward now might be wise. It might just be the difference to make someone turn him in that has been thinking otherwise. 
I did another search of the area around 3pm, and came up with nothing again. I just have no idea of how far he might have gone. There are alot of high traffic spots around the area, so you would think he would avoid those (especially being timid). But who really knows!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Just checking in to see if the golden boy's been found.
Fingers crossed and constant prayers are sent his way.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I got my dad (who is vp for lcbo) to ask the stores in North bay to look out for calvin and possibly put flyers up in the stores. Apparently there are lots of dog lovers in the stores up there. I hope he gets found soon


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

bumping back up! And good idea on the posters...we put TONNES up when my parents' cat went missing and lo and behold they worked!  Come home soon buddy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe someone can go door to door in that neighborhood if they havent already. At walk the street calling his name really loud. And have a second person listening to hear a bark. If he is in the house I would think if you yell his name he will hear you and answer. To me it sounds like someone may have him if it is a residential area. 

Also I thought of putting on the car windows "Lost Golden Retriever Call phone number" That might help. 

I pray he is found.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got the confirmation from dad that he sent an email out with all of Calvins info to his stores in the North bay area. I hope he gets found


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wondering if there is any word on Calvin? Every time were out I have been looking to see if I see or hear anything. I am Hoping that he gets returned soon.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

No word of the golden boy yet?????


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Could the OP post an update. I'm assuming that no news is NOT good news.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't heard anything  I totally agree - no news is good news! Calvin, Come home!!!!!!!

I've put the information on my local radio station's webside for lost animals - I live about 3 hours away from North Bay. Considering the time frame, he could be anywhere by now. If someone did pick him up, Calvin will be hot considering all who are looking for him and the advertising done and they'll want to dump him.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Any update yet?????


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

No news :no: we all assume Calvin is with someone ...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a nightmare this is for his owners!!!
I can't imagine what they are going through!
My heart goes out to them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( I'd assumed Calvin was found and home with his family. How sad...I do hope that he's safe with another family...that's better than worrying about the alternative.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Help Calvin find his way home - LOST GOLDEN RETRIEVER*


Check out this facebook page & add yourself! Join the group & send it to all of your friends. Calvin is somewhere with someone & let's find him! Just thank goodness that he is neutered!

I just can't imagine what his Dad, Casey, is going through! On that matter, his breeder, Connie! Let's bring Calvin home!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=133697699997692
link to the group for Calvin


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping....keeping Calvin's info up front is very important. Please forgive me if this sounds rude. It is not my intention...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I have posted the ad and Calvin's picture on a very popular Forum out of Timmins - which is about 3-4 hours North of North Bay where Calvin went missing. The Forum reaches across Northern Ontario. Hoping Calvin shows up. I have a feeling he is from the same breeder who owns Oakley and Seger's "dad". 
Here is the link to the forum. The ad is under Lost and Found.
Carol

http://www.myzer.com


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I just saw this thread but was aware of this last week through Golden Rescue. We have had him on the website since last week http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/lost-dog-alerts. I was heartbroken when I heard about this because it was (and is still) so hot. I pray he's with someone and is being properly cared for.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We are going to North Bay on Monday for the week and will be sure to keep a look out for Calvin.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvin is an "Ambertru" boy out of Willow & Zoom.



Oakley&SegersMom said:


> I have posted the ad and Calvin's picture on a very popular Forum out of Timmins - which is about 3-4 hours North of North Bay where Calvin went missing. The Forum reaches across Northern Ontario. Hoping Calvin shows up. I have a feeling he is from the same breeder who owns Oakley and Seger's "dad".
> Here is the link to the forum. The ad is under Lost and Found.
> Carol
> 
> http://www.myzer.com


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Golden colour dog found at golf course in Cochrane been there for 2 days brought home to feed and look after, will have pictures soon 
705-272-3050.

I found this in the "Forum" under lost/found dogs. Has anyone checked this out??? (Not Calvin)



Oakley&SegersMom said:


> I have posted the ad and Calvin's picture on a very popular Forum out of Timmins - which is about 3-4 hours North of North Bay where Calvin went missing. The Forum reaches across Northern Ontario. Hoping Calvin shows up. I have a feeling he is from the same breeder who owns Oakley and Seger's "dad".
> Here is the link to the forum. The ad is under Lost and Found.
> Carol
> 
> http://www.myzer.com


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Gwen - Yes I checked on the Cochrane dog - had hoped it might be Calvin.

And Oakley and Seger are Ambertru "Touch Tag" boys


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello, I just wanted to let everyone know that I was in two pet stores her in North Bay and they have posters in the windows, they were bright enough that we could see them. And the pet store staff are keeping there eyes open. Good to see the words getting out there, lets hope it brings Calvin home!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Any news on Calvin????


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, no updates :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Calvin please come home safely


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

YAY! Just recieved a message from the facebook group for Calvin and he has found his way home!!!   This is the message ..


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have some exciting news to share with you. Almost one month to the date, Calvin has found his way home!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I was just going to post this!!!!! :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey: YAHOO


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG! Awesome news!!!!
I held my breath when I saw the update, hoping for good news.
Cried while reading it!!!
So glad you are home Calvin 
Hugs and kisses to you!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Simply AMAZING! I too, welled up as I read the updated news! :yes::--big_grin:arty::greenboun:banana::dblthumb2


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow. What a miracle! I had tears in my eyes reading this story! So happy he is home, safe and sound with his loving family. Round of applause for all those involved in finding him.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally amazing news!!
Calvin's definitely a survivor!


----------

